# Dauerspielen



## Niklasx (26. Mai 2011)

hallo buffies, ich hoffe das dieses thema hier richtig ist.
mich würde mal interessieren, was das maximum an spielen bei euch war. es muss nicht zwingend am stück ohne schlafen sein, es kann auch á la " boah ich habe eine woche jeden tag 18std. WoW gespielt, zwischendurch nur ein wenig gepennt" sein.
natürlich zählen auch dauerspielen.

bei mir war es vor ein paar jahren auf einer großen lan mit über 400 leuten.
dort war ich 56 std ohne echte pause ( nur mal eine rauchen oder kurz raus vor die halle für 10min).
meine "Mühe" würde letzendlich auch belohnt, indem ich und mein team bei counter-strike erster geworden sind und jeder eine neue grafikkarte+headset bekommen hat


----------



## Valdrasiala (26. Mai 2011)

Ist lange her, vielleicht 10 Jahre oder so, da habe ich das auch auf LANs gemacht und 2-3 Tage durchgemacht mit nur jeweils 3 Stunden Schlaf mit WC3 Tower Defence  . 
Aber war schon recht krass, das bekäme ich heutzutage nicht mehr hin ^^


----------



## Dracun (26. Mai 2011)

Auch bei mir ist des schon etwas länger her ... 
Als ich noch bei Mutti wohnte Freitags nach der Schule PSX an und Gezoggt bis Sonntags abends  Nur Kurz mal raus zum Essen und WC, geschlafen habe ich glaube ich geschätzte 6 h 
Das dürfte jetzt 13 Jahre her sein


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Mai 2011)

So lange halte ich nie durch, vorher wird mir immer langweilig. Mein Rekord liegt bei 24h WoW beim Cata-Release sowie auf einer LAN mal 20h oder so.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Mai 2011)

Mein Rekord liegt bei 10 Stunden Warcraft 3 TFT (war glaub ich damals auch Tower Defense ) mit nem Kumpel. Jetzt schaff ich vielleicht 2-3 Stunden ehe mir langweilig wird.


----------



## Niklasx (26. Mai 2011)

langeweile ist bei mir nicht das problem. eher das der po weh tut oder man einfach müde wird.
bei mir wars damals so krass am ende, das ich wirklich alles wie im rausch wahrgenommen habe und sogar halluzinationen bekam. ich war einfach total fertig und konnte kaum sprechen und denken.
als ich zuhause war, direkt ins bett und habe dann geschlagene 15std am stück gepennt ohne wach zu werden xD


----------



## Lakor (26. Mai 2011)

Mein Rekord liegt bei ca. einer Woche mit ungefähr 12+ Stunden am Tag. 

War vor ein paar Jahren in den Weihnachtsferien, wo ich mit einem RL Kumpel gelevelt habe. Das sah dann so aus, dass wir so gegen 10 wach waren, ne Stunde gespielt haben, Frühstück und mit den Hunden raus und dann wieder bis ca 2 Uhr nachts gezockt haben^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Mai 2011)

Naja, wenn ich drei Monate Semesterferien hab ab Juli und mein Praktikum und meine Hausarbeit fertig hab, zocke ich auch einen Monat bis zum Umfallen. Mal gucken, wie lange es dann noch Spaß macht. ^^


----------



## LeWhopper (26. Mai 2011)

Vor knapp 10 Jahren mit meinem Vater. Wir haben einen 3 Tages Coop Marathon in Diablo 2 gestartet. Danach waren wir echt fix und fertig. Das war wohl die längste Zeit des Dauerspielens.

Anstonsten hatte ich zum Release von CoD: Black Ops und WoW: Cataclysm um Mitternacht gestartet und bis 8 Uhr gespielt. Dann zur Arbeit und Nachmittags weiter bis in die Nacht. Das ging aber nur mit einige Energy Drinks ^_^


----------



## Littletall (26. Mai 2011)

Ich muss zugeben, ich hab noch nie eine Nacht durchgemacht. Mein längstes Dauerspielen waren ca. 5 Stunden an irgendeinem Game-Cube-Spiel (welches, weiß ich nicht mehr). Ich mach spätestens nach dieser Zeit Pause, weil ich dann essen muss (ich kippe leicht um, wenn ich nix zu essen bekomme), zur Toilette muss oder schlafen gehen möchte.

Ich werd sicher auch nie mehr als 6 Stunden am Stück ein Videospiel spielen können. Ich muss nach einer Weile einfach was anderes machen. Meistens war lockeres wie lesen, aufräumen oder rausgehen.


----------



## Ennia (26. Mai 2011)

Hm, ich hab das nur zweimal gemacht. Einmal auf einer LAN-Party (68h, was damals erstaunich gut klappte) und zuletzt beim Cata-Release (26h), weil ich es einfach nochmal wissen wollte. Ich war nach den 26h dermaßen übermüdet, dass ich einfach nicht einschlafen konnte. Meine Mum wusste bescheid, dass ich das durchziehen wollte und rief dann auch nach ca. 24h mal an um sich zu erkundigen wie weit ich schon war und wie es mir geht. Ich hab keinen einzigen Satz korrekt formuliert und nur wirres Zeug gebrabbelt, hat sie mir dann am nächsten Tag erzählt ;D schon ganz schön bescheuert!


----------



## Davatar (26. Mai 2011)

Im Studium wars wohl etwa nen Monat lang mehr oder weniger pausenloses Zocken (höchstens ev noch weg gehn am Fr/Sa Abend dazwischen und natürlich schlafen, essen, etc.). Aber heute könnt ich das nicht mehr, alleine weil die Spielqualität meiner Meinung nach Jahr für Jahr abnimmt.


----------



## kwiss (26. Mai 2011)

mit Kumpel auf ner Lan haben wa auch 36stunden gezockt aber net nur wow auch lol cod und css


----------



## shadow24 (26. Mai 2011)

mein längstes spielen ging über ein ganzes we.von freitag abend bis sonntag abend...und zwar "das schwarze Auge" aber nich die PC-Version sondern ich sass mit 5 Freunden in einem umgebauten keller mit papier und bleistift bei kerzenlicht udn der "meister" also der spieleregisseur hat das so dermassen gut gemacht das wir freitag bis 2 uhr nachts,den ganzen samstag bis nachts(danach auf piste) udn dann noch den ganzen sonntag an einem spieleheft gesessen haben...haben uns zwischendurch nur was zu essen geholt und wie ein verschworener haufen im halbdunkel gesessen.gab zwar zwischendurch auch den einen oder anderen hänger,aber dann gabs auch wieder lacher das man sich auf dem boden kugelte

kennen heute die leute leider gar nicht mehr.das war vor der zeit der PCs.da musste man noch die Fantasie spielen lassen.eh das beste was es gibt...


----------



## aufgeraucht (26. Mai 2011)

Von Freitag nach Feierabend gegen 14 Uhr bis Sonntag gegen 24 Uhr. Macht ca. 58 Stunden.
Eine Stunde kann man vielleicht abziehen für Essen und Körperpflege zwischendurch.

Heute kann ich darüber nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Lernresistente kleine Nachteule. Wie wichtig etwas Schlaf gewesen wäre, merk ich erst, wenn der Wecker morgens klingelt


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2011)

Anschließend an einen UEASTM (Voyager allerdings nur im Netz) hab ich das nächste Wochenende... oder war es in der Woche? Egal.. auf jeden Fall die nächsten 2 Tage damit zugebracht alle meine vorhandenen Star Trek Spiele durchzuzocken... hin und wieder mit Toilettenpausen... das essen kam vom Pizzafreund (Gott war der gut drauf danach xD)


----------



## Valdrasiala (26. Mai 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> kennen heute die leute leider gar nicht mehr.das war vor der zeit der PCs.da musste man noch die Fantasie spielen lassen.eh das beste was es gibt...



Doch, ich spiele noch immer mit meiner kleinen Gruppe alle 2 Wochen Earthdawn und AD&D. Aber inzwischen nur noch einen langen Abend lang, Freitags 19 Uhr bis die ersten einschlafen, und das ist dann meist gegen 2-3 Uhr nachts. *g*


----------



## Potpotom (26. Mai 2011)

Mein längstes ununterbrochenes Zocken (WC, Essen etc. ausgenommen) dürften wohl so um die 8 Stunden sein... danach bin ich zu Nichts mehr zu gebrauchen und würde wohl nur noch Quark fabrizieren.


----------



## Konov (26. Mai 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Ist lange her, vielleicht 10 Jahre oder so, da habe ich das auch auf LANs gemacht und 2-3 Tage durchgemacht mit WC3 Tower Defence  .
> Aber war schon recht krass, das bekäme ich heutzutage nicht mehr hin ^^



Dito! Letztes Jahr zu Silvester hatte ich keine Lust irgendwas zu feiern und hab dann die Nacht durchgezockt (WoW).
Das könnte ich aber nicht mehr, ich penne vorher ein.

Mir sind 3 Stunden zocken schon extrem viel, wo ich an körperliche Grenzen stoße.


----------



## Niklasx (26. Mai 2011)

8std ist finde ich nicht viel. das ist bei mir standard wenn ich nix vor habe, wie zb am we.sicher auch mal mit pausen von ein paar mins wo ich eine rauchen gehe oder so,aber ansonsten bin ich meist online xD


----------



## Valdrasiala (26. Mai 2011)

In einem Jahr ein so extremer körperlicher Verfall Konov? uiuiui *g* Nein Quatsch, was man früher mit 16-23 konnte und was man dann heutzutage noch auf die Reihe bringt mit >30 ist schon ein Unterschied. 

Als ich 19 war und zur Bundeswehr ging, war ich mittwochs auch immer in der Disco bis morgens um 4:30, dann nach Hause, schnell duschen und ab zum Stützpunkt. Am schlimmsten waren dann immer die Tage, an denen man irgendwas richtig stumpfes machen mußte, wie das blöde G3 auseinandernehmen und zusammenbasteln. Lego für Soldaten sag ich nur  Damals hatte der Körper halt noch wesentlich mehr Reserven, was den Kampf gegen die Müdigkeit anging. Ich kann auch heute noch einen Tag durchmachen, bin danach aber 1-2 Tage nicht zu gebrauchen. 

Und ich möchte auch gar nicht wissen, wie oft ich damals auf von mir anfangs erwähnten LAN in Neumünster mal beim spielen weggeknackt bin und 1-2 Minuten verpennt habe.


----------



## Konov (26. Mai 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> In einem Jahr ein so extremer körperlicher Verfall Konov? uiuiui *g* Nein Quatsch, was man früher mit 16-23 konnte und was man dann heutzutage noch auf die Reihe bringt mit >30 ist schon ein Unterschied.
> 
> Als ich 19 war und zur Bundeswehr ging, war ich mittwochs auch immer in der Disco bis morgens um 4:30, dann nach Hause, schnell duschen und ab zum Stützpunkt. Am schlimmsten waren dann immer die Tage, an denen man irgendwas richtig stumpfes machen mußte, wie das blöde G3 auseinandernehmen und zusammenbasteln. Lego für Soldaten sag ich nur  Damals hatte der Körper halt noch wesentlich mehr Reserven, was den Kampf gegen die Müdigkeit anging. Ich kann auch heute noch einen Tag durchmachen, bin danach aber 1-2 Tage nicht zu gebrauchen.
> 
> Und ich möchte auch gar nicht wissen, wie oft ich damals auf von mir anfangs erwähnten LAN in Neumünster mal beim spielen weggeknackt bin und 1-2 Minuten verpennt habe.



Naja, auch vor einem Jahr ist es mir schwer gefallen! 

Das betrifft im Übrigen auch - wie du es gerade ansprichst - das Feiern gehen... ich mach es praktisch nicht mehr, weil die Zeiten in denen ich morgens um 5 nach Hause gekommen bin, sind einfach vorbei.
Körperlich wie psychisch mach ich das nicht mit. Alleine den Fast-Tinnitus, den man in manchen Diskos bekommt, möchte ich nicht ertragen müssen, ganz zu schweigen vom Kater am Morgen danach, totaler Müdigkeit und den ganzen nächsten Tag nix mehr auf die Reihe bekommen.


----------



## Niklasx (26. Mai 2011)

find ich auch..so gut kann der abend / nacht in der disco gar nicht sein, das er den nächsten tag und die damit verbundenen scheiss gefühle wie übelkeit usw rechtfertigt.


----------



## Valdrasiala (26. Mai 2011)

Niklas, man muß ja nicht immer saufen, wenn man feiern geht. Konnte das knapp 7 Jahre auch ohne saufen 2 mal pro Woche in meiner Stammdizze. Bin dort immer nur zum Musikhören, etwas tanzen und vor allem zum quatschen mit echt netten Leuten gegangen.

Aber ja, das Extem ist vorbei. Momentan läuft es bei mir darauf hinaus, dass ich vielleicht noch einmal im Monat in eine Disco gehe, wenn mal was besonderes stattfindet. N schöner Revivial-Abend oder so. Aber dann auch nicht mehr bis die Rausschmeissermusik und die Neonlampen angehen, sondern auch um einiges eher nach Hause.

Übrigens, wenn das hier jemand schafft, dann kann er sich ja anmelden für einen neuen Rekordversuch: Rekord im Dauerzocken


----------



## Niklasx (26. Mai 2011)

40stunden hat der am stück - na schau mal an, da waren hier ja schon einige drüber^^
versuchen seinen rekord zu brechen will ich trotzdem nicht nochmal xDD


----------



## Valdrasiala (26. Mai 2011)

40 Stunden ohne Pause, dauerhaft am PC. Kein kurzes Nickerchen. Keine Kippenpause. Kein Aufstehen, bissi herumlaufen und dann weitermachen. Am Stück. Das hat glaube ich bisher keiner hier geschrieben. *hochscroll* Nein.


----------



## schneemaus (26. Mai 2011)

...und gepinkelt hat er vermutlich in eine Flasche... Also wirklich, sowas versteh ich nicht.

Mir vergeht nach einer Weile eh die Lust. Ein Spiel am Stück gezockt hab ich bislang am längsten 6 Stunden Final Fantasy X, als ich's grade neu hatte - danach hatt ich aber auch wirklich keine Lust mehr auf Zocken. Da ich zwischendrin immer mal vom PC weg gehe oder mal einfach nur im Internet surfe, sind ansonsten das längste am Stück die Raids gewesen, an denen ich so teilgenommen habe in meiner WoW-Zeit.

Für's Zocken aber andere Aktivitäten oder gar Schlaf, Essen oder den Klogang zu vernachlässigen kommt mir gar nicht in den Sinn ^^


----------



## TaroEld (26. Mai 2011)

Hum, ich hatte mal eine Zeit lang WoW auf Privatservern gezockt und da mit einigen Bekannten öfters von Mittag-Mittag gezockt. Mittlerweile spiel ich nur noch so Zeug wie HoN, das man gar nicht lange zocken kann, wil's dann doch zu viel Konzentration erfordert.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (26. Mai 2011)

Spiel am Tag max. 5 Std danach hab ich keine Lust mehr.


----------



## Perkone (27. Mai 2011)

Vor paar Wochen ca 16 oder 18 Stunden am Stück The Saboteur gezockt.... Ansonsten kommts ganz aufs Game an, wie lang ich zock ^^


----------



## tonygt (27. Mai 2011)

Bei mir ists nur noch so das ich mal länger als ne Stunde oder auch zwei am Stück zocke, wenn ich nen neues Game hab, habe letztes Fable III bekommen Morgens um 11 angefangen, bis um 18 uhr gespielt dann nochmal Biken gewesen und danach nochmal bissel gezockt aber das hielt bei mir genau einen Tag an und seit dem hab ich vieleicht ingesamt 3 Stunden gespielt.


----------



## zoizz (27. Mai 2011)

Ich find es echt gut, wieviel Freunde und Enthuisiasmus ihr zeigt/gezeigt habt. Ich habe bei dem Titel hier echt Hardcoreflames erwartet. Aber ihr seid offen und ehrlich und habt auch keine falsche Scham: Denn hey, wenn einem etwas Spass macht und gefällt, warum dann nicht auch mal richtig ekzessiv ausleben. Ist ja kein Dauerzustand. 
Es ist ein Luxus, solche ausgelassenen Dinge auch mal auszuleben. 

Ich falle auch in die Kategorie: Wenn neu ist und saugeil gefällt, wird es für einen kurzen Zeitraum sehr übertrieben - ekzessiv halt. Ist eben wie beim feiern gehen: Ist die Party fett, dauerts auch mal bis es hell wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





In diesem Sinne: Party on!


----------



## Edou (27. Mai 2011)

Mh, war bei L.A. Noire glaub ich mit 11h. Also noch nicht sooo lange her.  

Waren aber mehrere kleine Pausen dazwischen.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (27. Mai 2011)

vor 2 jahren eine Woche lang 12-14 Std WoW.



würd ich heut net mehr machen, die schöne Zeit, alles futsch^^


....war aber ganz witzig


----------



## Deanne (27. Mai 2011)

Daran erinnere ich mich noch. Ich war 14 und hatte gerade die Playstation und Final Fantasy VIII zum Geburtstag geschenkt bekommen. 
Also habe ich von morgens 10 bis 23 Uhr in der Nacht durchgezockt, beim Abspann angefangen zu heulen und meine Mutter hat mir das Spiel dann weggenommen.


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Mai 2011)

Einmal zu WotLk Release 12h am Stück (Jaja, damals hat mir das Spiel noch Spaß gemacht)

Mit 12 oder so habe ich BatenKaitos mal 8-9h am Stück gespielt

Auf jeder LAN ca 10-11h mit kurz schlafen WC3 (DotA und TDs, booya)



Da dies recht selten passiert und ich dannach immer bestimmt ein-zwei tage nicht zocke summiert sich das bei mri nicht ganz so stark. Obwohl ich ziemlich jung bin, die Jugend ist vlt gar nicht so verdorben? ;D


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2011)

am längsten wars in meiner WoW Zeit, da hab ich mal in den Ferien 1 Woche lang pro Tag 18-22 Stunden gezockt, also kaum Schlaf und immer nur kurz weg aufs Klo oder ne neue Tüte CHips holen...

Mann! Bin ich froh, dass ich damit aufgehört hab.


----------



## Soladra (28. Mai 2011)

Ich und mein KUmpel haben ne Minecraftlan gemacht. In den Ferien. 67 Stunden lang . Das.war.krass. WIr haben in diesen 67 STunden eine halbe STunde Geschlafen. Wir lachen heute nach drüber xD


----------



## Zukane (28. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht so um die 12 Stunden.

Ist schon paar Jahre denke ich her xD


----------



## ADLER78 (28. Mai 2011)

Puh! Lang ist´s her...

Als 2000 Diablo 2 rauskam, habe ich mit einem Kumpel im Netzwerk 48 Stunden am Stück gezockt.

Allein dürfte Commandos: Behind Enemy Lines mit 12 Stunden knapp den Rekord vor Dungeon Keeper 1 (9 1/2) Stunden halten.


----------



## yves1993 (28. Mai 2011)

Also kommt immer darauf an unter was man "Dauerzocken definiert"

Für mich waren es mal um die 30 Stunden am Stück GTA San Andreas als ich es neu bekam. Hatte schon immer nen Mega Flip auf solche Spiele vorallem weil man so viel geilen Blödsinn mit den Cheats anstellen konnte.
Essen/ Trinken Klo etc zähle ich aber trz dazu... Selbstverständliche Dinge stellen für mich keine Unterbrechung im Dauerzocken dar, nur andere Aktivitäten oder schlafen etc... aber naja.


----------



## Sabito (28. Mai 2011)

Mein Bruder, ein Kumpel von mir und ich haben an Silvester mal um14Uhr oder so angefangen nen F2P Ego-Shooter zu zocken, wir haben dann am 1.1. um 18Uhr oder so aufgehört, nach 16std laufen, zielen und schießen macht man i-wann nurnoch die selben Abläufe, allerdings hat es dann Kills gehagelt mit wenig Tode.^^


----------



## xxhajoxx (28. Mai 2011)

Mein Rekord waren rund 40 Stunden auf ner Lan, am Stück mit Pausen (Rauchen Meckes aber nich schlafen) Alleine zuhause rund 29 Stunden am Stück damals als ich Final Fantasy 10 für die PS2 bekommen habe die Story hat mich einfach gepackt da hab ich nichma dran gedacht zu schlafen


----------



## Skyler93 (29. Mai 2011)

Mein Rekord liegt bei 2 wochen lang (jung ferien ) mit bro und onkel nur am zocken  ca. 12-20 stunden am tag (mal mehr mal weniger ) nebenbei haben wir gesoffen, und ja dann kaam meine ma von ihren urlaub und ich hab ne gehörige tracht prügel bekommen  (ne spaß hat nur rumgezickt bissl weil unordentlich) jetz wenn ich zock muss es ein neues spiel sein sonst wird mir schnell langweilig - mmos kann ich schon garnimmer sehn (bis auf All point bulletin einfach geil)


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. Mai 2011)

Echt schlimm, wenn man mit 22 schon das Alter spürt. Naja, Konov ist da mit seinen 25 Lenzen noch übler dran, was? ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (30. Mai 2011)

Mein Alltag besteht auch heute noch aus zocken, wenn man von der Zeit auf der Arbeit (Bildschirmarbeiter) absieht.

Es gibt Wochenenden, da stehe ich irgendwann vormittags auf und spiele bis in den späten Abend (nein, nicht in die Nacht) und mache am nächsten Tag weiter. Je nach Urlaubslage geht das ganze eben jeden Tag so.

Natürlich mache ich nebenbei meinen Haushalt, aber jegliche freie Minute, die nicht aufräumen, waschen, arbeiten, einkaufen oder eben Freunde treffen (1 x je Woche für Kino oder DVD-Abende) sitze ich vor dem Rechner.

Trotz allem kann ich kein Spiel permanent spielen. Ich surfe, schreibe in Foren und spiele beispielsweise in WoW nicht nur einen Charakter, sondern logge immer mal wieder um.
Da ich zuvor z.B. in der DotA-League gespielt habe, kamen automatisch Pausen durch Spielende/Neubeginn. Außerdem fängt man ja bei jedem Spiel von neuem an.

Da muss dann jeder selbst wissen, ob das dazu zählt oder nicht. Gestört hat mich das in so mancher 10 Std Session nicht.


----------



## Konov (30. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Echt schlimm, wenn man mit 22 schon das Alter spürt. Naja, Konov ist da mit seinen 25 Lenzen noch übler dran, was? ^^



Ja richtig, wobei ich das Gefühl habe, dass diese - nennen wir es Altersschwäche - sich auch auf sportliche Aktivitäten auswirkt, denn ich wollte heute mal wieder ein paar Liegestütze machen und ich brech bei 10 fast zusammen. ^^
Das laufen bis 7km geht erstaunlich gut, aber auch da merke ich, dass mir die Luft wegbleibt irgendwann.

Kann auch sein, dass es am warmen Wetter liegt.


----------



## Linija (30. Mai 2011)

Boahr hm nicht wirklich seeehr lange. Ganz ohne Pause vllt man 3 Stunden. Mit Pause (WC, Essen, etc.) vllt. mal
8 Stunden. Ohne Bewegung macht mein Kreislauf nach n paar Stunden nen absacker und mir wird schwindelig und schlecht :/


----------



## vollmi (30. Mai 2011)

Bei mir isses auch schon sicher 15 Jahre her das ich zwei Tage durchgezockt habe. Waren damals die Warcraft und Egoshooter Teile.

Zu der Zeit konnte ich auch noch in den Egoshootern die Gegnerreihen lichten. Heute bin ich in den Aktuellen Titeln (CoD) nur noch Opfer *seufz*. Schon ernüchternd wenn man von einem einzelnen Pixel erschossen wird (auf einem 1900x1200 Bildschirm).


----------



## xdave78 (30. Mai 2011)

Naja wenn man "älter" wird bringt mans nimmer^^ Früher hab ich regelmäßige Dauerzockaktionen eingelegt. Also 24-30Std am Stück. In Erinnerung sind mir da nur die ganz kranken Aktionen geblieben...so wie 3 Tage am Stück Anno1602 oder mit 2 Kumpels Freelancer im LAN...Alter...!


----------



## Belomil (3. Juni 2011)

als ich noch WoW gezockt hab sahen meine Sommerferien ca so aus:
7:00 aufstehen, erster Handgriff: pc einschalten, DANACH aufs klo^^
gezockt bis ca 1500, dazwischen mal frühstück zum pc geholt wärend ich auf iwas warten musste
erste richtige pause, vll 1-2 std vom pc weg aber trotzdem nur was gegessen, mit muddi gequatscht und vor der glotze gehangen
dann wieder an den pc und bis gut und gerne mal 2400 arena gemacht bzw geraidet
am nächsten tag das selbe wieder, 9 wochen lang, montag bis freitag...
man könnt also sagen ich hab locker 12-15 std am tag gezockt... heut schaff ich sowas nicht mehr...^^


----------



## eMJay (3. Juni 2011)

Von Freitag 18Uhr bis Sonntag 8Uhr. Also 38 Stunden auf LAN. Ist aber auch schon über 10 Jahre her.


----------



## Velynn (3. Juni 2011)

Ich war mal 65 Stunden wach, mit nur 1 stunde "dösen". Hab währenddessen fast nur wow gezockt und bin einmal noch ine Bar mit ner Freundin was trinken..


----------

